# Wireless Internet Connection Problems - Ubuntu



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

Hello,

I am brand new to Ubuntu. I just installed the OS by taking the hard drive of my Toshiba Portege 3500 out and connecting it to a desktop via a USB connection. Then when I put the hard drive back in the machine, it works fine, however the wireless internet isn't working. 

In the network manager, my wireless network is detected, but when I click on it, the computer works but can't establish the connection.

Again, I'm brand new to Linux. I've seen other posts with commands and scripts, but I don't know how to enter them in. If you can help, please give me infantile instructions. 

Thanks so much.

iambeam


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

You should be able to select the connection in network manager and click edit.
Then you will see several tabs to enter information.
Select DHCP.
That is probably already selected.
For wireless you can enter the SSID,encryption type and passkey.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

I don't see the DHCP tab. The only tabs I see are "wireless, wireless security, IPv4 Settings, IPv6 Settings.

Does that make sense? Anywhere else I can check?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If your network is encrypted, try w/o encryption first.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

My network is not encrypted.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What version of Ubuntu?
How much memory?
What is the brand/model of the adapter?

The attachment is from my Ubuntu 10.10. Do you click on the icon I have circled (probably at the top for you; I moved the panel to the bottom), see your network in the list, and click on it to connect? That is all that really should be needed.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

I see something similar, and my network is listed. I click on it and it tries to connect but after about a minute or two a pop-up comes up saying it's not connected. Nothing.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you are not locking yourself out with MAC Address filtering on the router. Otherwise, I don't have any other ideas. At least not tonight.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

Thanks. Just a thought. I installed Linux by putting the hard drive into my desktop computer. The desktop wasn't hooked up to the internet. Would it make sense that during the set-up process the machine didn't detect my network adapter therefore didn't install it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It would make sense (to me), except that you are using it.  You would not be detecting any wireless networks w/o it installed.


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

iambeam said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am brand new to Ubuntu. I just installed the OS by taking the hard drive of my Toshiba Portege 3500 out and connecting it to a desktop via a USB connection. Then when I put the hard drive back in the machine, it works fine, however the wireless internet isn't working.
> 
> ...


What brand and model is the router?
Also to reiterate what TerryNet asked:
"What version of Ubuntu?"

According to a review on cnet from 2004:


http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/toshiba-portege-3500-piii/1707-3121_7-20627230.html said:


> *Cons:*[...] *Wireless card does not support 802.11G* [...]


I know on my router there is an option to use 802.11 B, G or both, once we know your router brand and model we can assist you further. 
(I have a Linksys WRT54G)

@TerryNet,
The most info I have regarding the wireless card in the laptop is:
"Integrated Wi-Fi TM compliant wireless LAN
(802.11b & Atheros 802.11a/b)"
From: http://cdgenp01.csd.toshiba.com/content/product/pdf_files/detailed_specs/portege_3500.pdf

Wish you well.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Very good find, TeDiouSish.  I never even thought of the possibility that the wireless card would not support 'g.'


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

Awesome. I'll check as soon as I return home from work. I know that the wireless router I have is a linksys. I'll check into the specific model when I get home.

I really appreciate your help!!!


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

OK. I am using a Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router. 2.4 Ghz. Model Number WRT54GS.

I'm assuming that means that the problem is as TeDiouSish said and that my card cannot support the "g". Is that correct? Anything I can do about it? Perhaps update a driver or something?


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

iambeam said:


> OK. I am using a Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router. 2.4 Ghz. Model Number WRT54GS.
> 
> I'm assuming that means that the problem is as TeDiouSish said and that my card cannot support the "g". Is that correct? Anything I can do about it? Perhaps update a driver or something?


Hi,

Not sure if it's the exact issue, but it's worth a shot.

You may need to connect to the router via *ethernet* first, after you do that and are connected..

Open a web browser and browse to: *192.168.1.1* (*By default*: Username: admin , and there is no password)
Click on the *Wireless* tab
You should see an option that says *Wireless Network Mode*
It should be set to *Mixed* (if it already is, please mention that when you report back)
Click *Save* and try to connect to it once more.

If the problem persists, try changing your security settings in the *Wireless Security* link below the *Wireless *tab



TerryNet said:


> Very good find, TeDiouSish.  I never even thought of the possibility that the wireless card would not support 'g.'


Thanks 
It wouldn't have crossed my mind if I didn't find the cnet review.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

Ok. This is going to sound really stupid, but I can't find where to plug the ethernet cable in. I see what looks like a phone jack on the left side, but no ethernet jack.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

Nevermind, I got it. I'll try it now.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

Wired connection works. I got to the Authentication Required at 192.168.1.1 and entered admin, however it is not letting me in. When I click OK, it just comes up again.


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

iambeam said:


> Wired connection works. I got to the Authentication Required at 192.168.1.1 and entered admin, however it is not letting me in. When I click OK, it just comes up again.


Hmm.. Try..

Username: *admin*
Password: *admin*


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

OK. I was able to get access to the router. The wireless network mode was already set to "Mixed". I clicked "save" and was still not able to connect to the wireless network. I went into the security settings and they were disabled. It didn't seem like any of the other options would have allowed me to get in.


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

iambeam said:


> OK. I was able to get access to the router. The wireless network mode was already set to "Mixed". I clicked "save" and was still not able to connect to the wireless network. I went into the security settings and they were disabled. It didn't seem like any of the other options would have allowed me to get in.


Figured it may be set to that already..

What* version* of Ubuntu are you using?
And was the computer plugged into the ethernet while you tried to connect?

Off topic edit: This is where an IRC channel could come in handy.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Now that you know how to access the router please revisit post # 8 (MAC Address filtering).

If you can set the wireless mode to 'b only' you could try that.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

Ubuntu 11.04. I also tried Lubuntu. 

The computer was plugged into the ethernet when I tried. I just unplugged it and tried again and there was the same problem.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

I could set it to B-only, but I have another laptop that is newer. It works fine on this network and I don't want to mess with that. Wouldn't "mixed" cover both b and g? If it doesn't, I'm willing to give it a go.


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

iambeam said:


> Ubuntu 11.04. I also tried Lubuntu.
> 
> The computer was plugged into the ethernet when I tried. I just unplugged it and tried again and there was the same problem.


You may need to *reconfigure the wireless connection in the Ubuntu* system, however, I'm not able to assist in that area by much.

I'll download Ubuntu 11.04 and *try* to get a step by step going... *try* is the keyword



iambeam said:


> I could set it to B-only, but I have another laptop that is newer. It works fine on this network and I don't want to mess with that. Wouldn't "mixed" cover both b and g? If it doesn't, I'm willing to give it a go.


* Mixed* should work, but as a quick test changing it to *B* is ok. Make sure to change it back to *Mixed* though.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

Wow, I'm really impressed that you are all willing to help so much. Thanks again.

I tried the "b-only" setting to no avail.


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

iambeam said:


> Wow, I'm really impressed that you are all willing to help so much. Thanks again.


No worries, this is what a community is for. 


iambeam said:


> I tried the "b-only" setting to no avail.


Oke, my step by step effort may take some time.

If someone wants to jump in with info, please do so.


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

TeDiouSish said:


> Oke, my step by step effort may take some time.


Hope this is straight forward.

On the default *Ubuntu 11.04* desktop.

*Top right* of the screen there will be the network connections icon where you can choose what to connect to.
(For me it looks like a slice of pizza)
*Left* click the icon, a menu will appear
Then at the bottom of the menu, click *Edit Connections*
From there you will see a *Network Connections* window, click the *Wireless* tab
You should see the name of your network on the list, if not, post and let me know
Click the name of your network in the list, then click on *Edit* on the right hand side of the screen
A window should pop up with the connection configuration
Click on the *Wireless Security* tab
What is selected for *Security*?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

My suggestion to try 'b only' was a last ditch try before declaring that the old adapter in the old computer is probably just plain defective. However, it still smells like MAC Address filtering to me, and you haven't responded about that.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

It says "none". I don't know if it matters, but the connection name it says "auto linksys" when my network is simply "linksys"


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

Terrynet, I looked back and saw your MAC addressing post. Can you tell me how I should check for that?


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

iambeam said:


> Terrynet, I looked back and saw your MAC addressing post. Can you tell me how I should check for that?


To access the MAC Address filter on the Linksys router..

Go to: *192.168.1.1*
Username: admin
Password: admin
Click the *Wireless *tab
Click the *Wireless MAC Filter* under the tabs
Is *disabled* selected?



iambeam said:


> It says "none". I don't know if it matters, but the connection name it says "auto linksys" when my network is simply "linksys"


Go ahead and delete it from the *Network Connections *
And attempt to reconnect to it from the pizza *Wireless* icon in the top right. Left click on the icon, left click on the router name


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Don't know where it will be in your router. Maybe in a "filters" section, maybe under "security," maybe just under "wireless," or even another section. It will say something about MAC Address filtering or MAC Address Access Control. If it is enabled then your other wireless adapter will be entered there as allowed to connect and you will need to add this adapter or disable (my recommendation) the filtering.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

The Mac filter is disabled. I deleted the network and tried it again. Nothing.


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

iambeam said:


> The Mac filter is disabled. I deleted the network and tried it again. Nothing.


Could you open a terminal and type:

```
lspci
```
Then post what outputs here?


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

I did it yesterday, but how do I open the terminal? I can't remember.


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

iambeam said:


> I did it yesterday, but how do I open the terminal? I can't remember.


Since Unity is foreign to me, this is the best advice I can give at the moment.

If you click on the top left of the Ubuntu desktop, where the* Ubuntu icon* is, a screen with few icons should appear.
At the top there is a search box, type in *term*, click the terminal icon.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

Got it. Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal

Here's what happened:

00:00.0 Host bridge: ALi Corporation M1644/M1644T Northbridge+Trident (rev 01)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation PCI to AGP Controller
00:04.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c3)
00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: ALi Corporation M5451 PCI AC-Link Controller Audio Device (rev 01)
00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1533/M1535/M1543 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV/V/V+]
00:08.0 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]
00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82551QM Ethernet Controller (rev 10)
00:0c.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)
00:0c.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 41)
00:0c.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 02)
00:10.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)
00:11.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 32)
00:11.1 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 32)
00:12.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 03)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82)


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

iambeam said:


> Got it. Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
> 
> Here's what happened:
> 
> ...


How odd... Does anyone see any mention or hint to a wireless device?

Either I'm blind, or it's not there.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

Totally strange. I noticed that the other day when I entered this after doing 1000 google searches. I wasn't able to follow the instructions on the site I was reading because I got stumped there. 

That's what made me think that perhaps because I installed the OS on a desktop with no wireless that perhaps it just didn't install. No? 

Someone mentioned that it probably isn't possible because it's recognizing the area wireless networks. Something's definately in the machine or it wouldn't recognize available networks right?


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

Maybe I'm crazy, but what do you guys think about this:

I have this nagging feeling like it had something to do with the boot up and installation process. The desktop that I was using was not connected to the internet. Might that be the problem? As I said, I am new to Linux and I was afraid to do it on the family laptop and mess everything up.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Whether you are connected to the Internet or not shouldn't matter. The command lspci will (ls) list all pci devices. The other command is lsusb, which will list usb devices. I doubt that that will work.

I have met a case where a guy couldn't figure out why he couldn't enable wireless. He had the buttons and lights. Unfortunately he didn't have wireless.

If it turns out you don't have wireless search ebay for "linux" and then "networking" (on the left hand side). Get a Linux compatible USB dongle. That is probably the easiest (and cheapest?) way forward.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

But what about the fact that I can see the available wireless networks? My wireless system is working enough to tell me that there are networks around.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks again for helping me. I have been doing some research in the forums and came across this:

For some cards (e.g., SMC2632W v1.02), an additional set of drivers is incorrectly loaded, effectively disabling wireless networking by generating two apparent wifi cards where there should only be one. Typically, you'll see entries for both eth1 and wlan0_rename after running the iwconfig command, with your communication speed divided evenly between them. One of those drivers should not be loaded, and should be blacklisted. To do so, edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add the following lines:

blacklist <drivername>
blacklist <drivername>_cs
where <drivername> is, for example, "hostap" (the "hostap" driver apparently causes problems for several cards). Then save, reboot, and check your connection with iwconfig.

When I ran iwconfig, there was this:

lo no wireless extensions.

eth1 no wireless extensions.

eth2 IEEE 802.11b ESSID:"linksys" 
Mode:Managed Frequency:2.457 GHz Access Point: None 
Bit Rate:11 Mb/s Sensitivity:1/0 
Retry limit:8 RTS thr=2347 B Fragment thrff
Encryption keyff
Power Managementff
Link Quality=0/70 Signal level=-122 dBm Noise level=-122 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:10
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

Am I onto something? Can someone help me blacklist the eth1 and lo. Perhaps that would work? What do you think?


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice find.


iambeam said:


> When I ran iwconfig, there was this:
> 
> lo no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth1 no wireless extensions.


Try running this in the terminal and post the output here

```
ifconfig -a
```



iambeam said:


> eth2 IEEE 802.11b ESSID:"linksys"
> Mode:Managed Frequency:2.457 GHz Access Point: None
> Bit Rate:11 Mb/s Sensitivity:1/0
> Retry limit:8 RTS thr=2347 B Fragment thrff
> ...


I'm not too familiar with wireless networking(blame laziness and lack of personal laptop), but seeing ESSID on eth2 seems odd to me.

Don't think you'll need to blacklist anything at this time, I'll try to assist further after you post the output of the above command.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

I entered "iconfig -a" here's the result:


eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:08:0d:9d:c9:64 
inet addr:192.168.1.114 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
inet6 addr: fe80::208:dff:fe9d:c964/64 Scope:Link
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:715 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:775 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
RX bytes:412147 (412.1 KB) TX bytes:139350 (139.3 KB)

eth2 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:02:2d:b8:ab:2b 
UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
Interrupt:11 Base address:0x100 

lo Link encap:Local Loopback 
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:88 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:88 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
RX bytes:7180 (7.1 KB) TX bytes:7180 (7.1 KB)


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

iambeam said:


> I entered "iconfig -a" here's the result:
> 
> eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:08:0d:9d:c9:64
> inet addr:192.168.1.114 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...


Don't want to give up on this, but I've exhausted my ideas.. Let's see..

Do you have a USB wireless adapter? ;p

Install an application named *Wifi Radar*, and attempt to connect to your network, report back if you may. (You can install install it via synaptic)


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

> RX packets:88 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
> TX packets:88 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0


 Could wireless unit be broken? 88errors? Could it receive and not send?

You might look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure 
and: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/W...on=show&redirect=WifiDocs/WiFiTroubleshooting


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

arochester said:


> Could wireless unit be broken? 88errors? Could it receive and not send?
> 
> You might look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure
> and: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessPCMCIATroubleshooting?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FWiFiTroubleshooting


Nah, that part is for the loopback.



> [...]*
> RX packets:88* - errors:0 - dropped:0 - overruns:0- frame:0
> * TX packets:88* - errors:0 - dropped:0 - overruns:0 - carrier:0
> [...]


And there are 0 errors.

Edit: Good find with the links.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

I'll look into a wireless adapter. Thanks again for your help. Let me know if you think of anything else.


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

Did you get to try *Wifi Radar*?



iambeam said:


> I'll look into a wireless adapter. Thanks again for your help. Let me know if you think of anything else.


If you choose to buy a wireless adapter, make sure to buy one that is compatible with GNU/Linux.

I found this on Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833315091

Some links:
http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices/USB
Hardware compatibility list for NetworkCards: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/index.php/cat/10
There are more lists, I'll add some later..


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

I'll try it tomorrow. I'm away from home today. I'll let you know thanks.


----------



## iambeam (May 19, 2011)

Eh. It didn't work. I decided to install Windows XP. Works like a charm. I would have liked to use Linux, but it was just too much trouble. Maybe on another machine some other time. Thanks for your help! I really appreciate all the work you put in.


----------



## TeDiouSish (Jan 5, 2011)

iambeam said:


> Eh. It didn't work. I decided to install Windows XP. Works like a charm. I would have liked to use Linux, but it was just too much trouble. Maybe on another machine some other time. Thanks for your help! I really appreciate all the work you put in.


Sure, no worries.

I consider that a loss, but I don't blame you. 
Hope you have a chance to try GNU/Linux again on a different machine.


----------

